# SEMA show Spec V's and other Nissan GOODIES



## cjsmith11878 (Nov 2, 2002)

Check it out, I saw this article in another discussion group and they have to tease me about the SEMA show that I could actually have a hope of getting into (I live in Vegas) and I see what Nissan and NISMO have planned for their booth. Now I have to get into this show. Must find a way..........

http://www.nissannews.com/?http://www.nissannews.com/nissan/news/products/relmatt200211493831.shtml

NISMO 350Z, as well as Other Vehicles Modified by Nissan and Aftermarket Partners, Make Major Presence -

LAS VEGAS (Nov. 5, 2002) - Nissan today announced that a wide range of specially tuned Nissan vehicles, including a mix of trucks (Xterra, Frontier, and Pathfinder) and performance-oriented vehicles (Altima, SE-R Spec-V and 350Z) will debut at the 2002 SEMA Show at the Las Vegas Convention Center. The show runs November 5th through the 8th. 

The centerpiece of the display at the Nissan booth (Booth #33933, South Hall, Upper Level) will be a pair of 2003 350Z coupes modified by NISMO, the premiere supplier of high-performance aftermarket parts and accessories for Nissan vehicles in Japan. NISMO, which takes its name from NISsan MOtorsports, will begin offering manufacturer-backed performance parts for Nissan and Infiniti products in spring 2003. 

NISMO originated in Japan in 1984. In North America, NISMO branded parts will cover three areas - NISMO Performance Parts, designed for Nissan vehicles; Infiniti R-Spec performance parts designed for Infiniti vehicles; and NISMO racing parts designed for off-road/race-track use. NISMO also will offer performance parts for current and previous model Nissan and Infiniti vehicles, including the Z, Sentra SE-R and the Infiniti G35 sport coupe and sport sedan. 

"Nissan continues to take major steps in developing its aftermarket presence," said Jed Connelly, senior vice president, sales and marketing, Nissan North America, Inc. "The nine vehicles we're showing at SEMA take the aftermarket to another level with the innovation and excitement that only Nissan can provide.” 

THE LIST: 
NISMO 350Z™ Concept Cars 
NISMO has created a pair of NISMO 350Z™ concept cars, both fully modified with numerous pieces from the company's growing aftermarket performance parts arsenal. Adding to the Z’s already stellar performance is the NISMO Weldina stainless cat-back exhaust system, which increases horsepower to 295 and torque to 280. An S-tune air filter element, air-to-oil engine cooler, power steering oil cooler, lightweight flywheel, copper mix clutch disc, clutch cover and plate-type mechanical limited-slip differential (LSD) were installed to aid performance and drivability. The NISMO 350Z™ modifications also include the S-tune suspension, which features coil springs, shocks and sway bars to enhance handling and road-course durability. The Zs, shown in Silverstone and LeMans Sunset exterior colors, also feature the NISMO aero kit, which includes a modified front fascia, side skirts and rear spoiler. Rounding out the package are NISMO LM GT-4 road wheels with Yokohama tires. 

Stillen Altima 
Taking hold of the award-winning Altima, Stillen adds a large selection of its own performance and appearance enhancing parts, turning the Altima from a hot sedan to a blown out street machine. For performance, Stillen adds a high-flow intake system, race pipe, rear section exhaust and dual stainless steel slash-cut reverse cone tips. Stillen also tweaked the suspension for more handling prowess, including a rear sway bar and an Eibach Pro Series lowering kit. For a distinctive appearance, Stillen adds a front touring spoiler, side rockers, rear corners, touring wing and a Speed Grille from Street Scene Grille. Performance Paint & Body ensures this Altima gets plenty of attention with a custom Candy Green Pearl paint job. Rounding out the new look are Yokohama tires and Forte’ Cyber wheels. 

CalMini Xterra 
The CalMini Xterra is a fully loaded, go-anywhere off-road machine. CalMini has enhanced Xterra's off-road ability with a three-inch lift system with sway bar disconnects, 32-inch mud terrain tires on Eagle alloy custom wheels, HD steering system, front winch bumper with Warn 9,000-lb. winch, tubular safari roof rack with four PIAA driving lights, rocker panel skid rails, full under chassis skid plating, heavy duty gas tank skid plate, rear axle truss/skid plate and limited-slip front differential. For performance, the CalMini has added high-flow air intake and exhaust systems and a 3.92:1 transfer case gear reduction kit, which lowers stock gearing by 94% (this is the only one at the show with this option). On top of all the off-road options, the Xterra also receives a Magellan GPS navigation system. 

Holbreck Pathfinder 
Holbreck Pathfinder goes far beyond the necessities for a high quality Sport Utility Vehicle. Such features include American Racing 16-inch chrome wheels, Pro-Comp 275/70/16 tires, CalMini 2-inch suspension lift, Ramsey rear winch, PIAA lights, ski rack, ARB mini refrigerator and HKS exhaust system. The body style is enhanced with a DJ Motorsports custom grille with mountain scene, MC Guard wheel locks, hidden rear hitch and front and rear taillight grille guards. The interior of the Pathfinder is an accomplishment as well, with Woodview Blackwood dash kit, Weather Tech floor and cargo mats, Katzkin tan and black leather seats, tinted front windows and two headrest televisions with a DVD player. 

Street Concepts Frontier 
The Street Concepts Frontier receives a Custom Motor Sports 12-inch fabricated lift, Atlas rear leaf springs, Fox Racing shocks, Toyo 38-inch Open Country Mud Terrain tires and KMC XD Series 345 wheels. The interior features a Kenwood audio/Navigation unit, Kicker speakers and amplifier, Katzkin recovered seats with Kevlar inserts and California Auto Design carbon fiber dash accents. Finally, the body features sheet metal bed work by Twins Custom Concepts, tie downs and wheel chocks by Mac’s Custom tie downs, and a Sir Michaels rear roll pan. 

Axis Sport Tuning 350Z™ 
Axis Sport Tuning takes the already potent 350Z™ to the next level with such additions as a JIC stainless steel exhaust, HKS coil-over springs and shocks, HKS Inter-cooler, Brembo 14-inch rotors with matching yellow calipers, NISMO rear spoiler, Wet Works aero kit, Yokohama tires and Axis S7 3-piece wheels. The style of the 350Z™ is enhanced by a dominant PPG chrome yellow paint with gold pearl, and alcantara (synthetic suede) seats by Stitchcraft. 

Stillen SE-R Spec-V 
Utilizing every ounce of its performance knowledge, Stillen and Nissan transform the SE-R Spec-V into the gold standard for sport compact speed and style. Accentuating the SE-R Spec-V is a strut-tower brace, Eibach Pro Series lowering kit, Stillen 13-inch Big Brake upgrade, stainless steel brake lines, Metal Matrix pads, Stillen sport rotors and Yokohama tires. Stillen's performance enhancements include a cold-air intake system, header and secondary pipe, rear section exhaust, and slash cut stainless steel tip. Enhancing the sedan's style is the Stillen front fascia, side rockers, rear valance and a Street Scene Speed Grille. The interior of the Stillen SE-R Spec-V is upgraded with custom leather front and rear seats, custom leather Stillen door inserts and painted dash components. 

SE-R Spec V Speed Channel World Challenge Race Car 
The powerful SE-R is equipped with a QR25 engine with 258 horsepower and 221 lb-ft of torque built by Sunbelt Racing Engines. This Speed Channel World Challenge vehicle is equipped with a 6-speed manual transmission with helical limited-slip differential, NISMO LM-GT4 wheels, braking system designed by Nissan Motorsports, NISMO steering wheel, racing shift knob, radiator cap, oil filter cap and extended wheel studs. 

In North America, Nissan's operations include automotive styling, engineering, consumer and corporate financing, sales and marketing, distribution and manufacturing. More information on Nissan in North America and the complete line of Nissan and Infiniti vehicles can be found online at www.nissandriven.com or contact the corporate media line at 310-771-5631.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

WOW! I'm going to SEMA can't wait to see all that


----------



## 2k3Spec-V (Sep 24, 2002)

Now, this "Spec-V Speed World Challenge Race car"... QR25 with 258 HP 221 lb-ft of torque......im wondering if its turbo or not, if not they better come out and say how they made this N/A Monster...


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

in one of the japanese racing circuits, they're running twin turbocharged qr25's in skylines.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

The car is normally aspirated. I spoke with the driver yesterday and it seems they are putting together one hell of a race car.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

2k3Spec-V said:


> *Now, this "Spec-V Speed World Challenge Race car"... QR25 with 258 HP 221 lb-ft of torque......im wondering if its turbo or not, if not they better come out and say how they made this N/A Monster... *


I tend to think those are at the crank hp and torque numbers, not at the wheels.

But we will get the inside scoop with a upcoming feature!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

We just created a SEMA update page in the current issue...with a couple of teaser pics. 

take a look...

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/current/


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I had a great time at SEMA. I was not really impressed with the Nissan booth though. The 350Z's and the race spec sentra Spec-V were pretty cool, but I expected better. There were other 350's and Spec-V's in other booths that were as nice, or nicer.


----------



## 2k3Spec-V (Sep 24, 2002)

Is the Speed Spec-v N/A or does it have some type of Force Induction???


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *I had a great time at SEMA. I was not really impressed with the Nissan booth though. The 350Z's and the race spec sentra Spec-V were pretty cool, but I expected better. There were other 350's and Spec-V's in other booths that were as nice, or nicer. *


I totally agree! I liked the wings west 350z the best


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm prety sure the Spec-V is N/A

I liked the prototype twin turbo 350Z in the Greddy booth, and of course the Garage SPL R34 and Supra that were inthe Do-Luck booth. Those were really nice, and I get to see them almost everyday


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

[SE-R Spec V Speed Channel World Challenge Race Car 
The powerful SE-R is equipped with a QR25 engine with 258 horsepower and 221 lb-ft of torque built by Sunbelt Racing Engines. This Speed Channel World Challenge vehicle is equipped with a 6-speed manual transmission with helical limited-slip differential, NISMO LM-GT4 wheels, braking system designed by Nissan Motorsports, NISMO steering wheel, racing shift knob, radiator cap, oil filter cap and extended wheel studs. 

In response to this, I would love to hear if anyone knows anything more substantial than rumors about the nature of this engine...if anyone from Sunbelt (if in fact you guys ever make it to our wonderful forum) would like to comment on what exactly was done to draw these horses from this engine I would love to learn about it.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

dam666 said:


> I am new to this but please correct me.
> How Good are the Foreign Cars?
> 
> All i have ever bought were American Cars.



Wow, you post this in a thread that has been dead for over 2 years....

What do you mean by "foreign"?
Are we talking Nissan/Honda/Toyota (Japanese imports) 
BMW/Benz/Audi (European imports)
or are we talkiing Yugo's :fluffy: 

I've fouind that the Japanese imports built in the last 10 years are very reliable and good on gas.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

dam666 said:


> I am new to this but please correct me.
> How Good are the Foreign Cars?
> 
> All i have ever bought were American Cars.


You'de be suprised but many foriegn cars have more American in them then American cars.

And all companies have their better and their worse. Nissan, Honda and Toyota have all built some excellent models.


----------

